# Leaked battery, damaged flashlight and battery manufacturer warranty procedures



## ltiu (Aug 11, 2009)

I know, I know, I know. Many have talked about this on CPF and I googled but could not find specific answers to my questions:

1) I send them both the light and the leaked battery, in the mail, right?
2) Any special packaging requirements with stuffing the damaged light and leaked battery in the envelope?
3) What else do I include? A letter? What should I say in the letter?
4) Any other tips you can send my way, much appreciated.

Details: I have a PT Fuel 3xAAA headlight. A Duracell AAA leaked and corroded the insides.

Thank you.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 11, 2009)

email them first or call, battery manufacturer that is.
they most likely will send you a check for the light and cupons for batts. i doubt they need your destroyed light.


----------



## Thegasman (Aug 11, 2009)

I have experiance with mag light. Wrap the light in a plastic bag and box it up supply a brief explaination of the issue. In mag lights case, they have agreements in place with most major batt companies, and the batt company covers the cost to refurb your light. If your manufacture does not have this type of coverage, you may be on the hook for repairs


----------



## ltiu (Aug 21, 2009)

Update.

Called Duracell:
http://www.duracell.com/company/contact.asp?id=58&

Lady answered, very polite and apologetic about my experience.

Asked me questions for their database (My answers):

1) What type of light? (Princeton TEC Fuel)
2) How long have the batteries been in the light? (2 months)
3) What size batteries? (AAA)
4) What is the expiry date of the batteries? (2014)
5) All batteries have the same expiry date? (Yes)
6) All batteries new when put in the light? (Yes)
7) How much is the light? ($35? could not remember exactly)
8) Is the light still usable after? (No, contacts corroded)
9) Did you keep the light? In case we ask you to send it to us? (Yes)
10) Did you keep the leaked batteries? In case we ask you to send it to us? (Kept the leaked one, threw away the other two that did not leak)

The only issue I encountered is that only one of the 3 batteries in the light leaked. So I kept the leaky battery and threw away the rest. She told me to keep eveything next time.


----------



## rockz4532 (Aug 21, 2009)

So... are they sending you a check?


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 21, 2009)

I would also like to know if this ever happens too me.


----------



## ltiu (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, check and coupon. The Duracell lady told me it will take 3 weeks so I will update this thread when I get it in the mail.

She also told me to keep the light and leaky batt until after I get my check and coupons in the mail, in-case they ask for me to mail it to them.


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang i didnt realize it took that long.......do you have to send the messed up cell along with the light.


----------



## gem (Aug 21, 2009)

I recently send my flashlight to duracell too as two of their batteries leaked and corroded one of my duel cylinders. I just read the garrantee instructions and send my flashlight in with a note. 
I will see what happens.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Aug 24, 2009)

Interesting... I just had to punch out some batteries from a nice Maglite because (as far as I can tell) both the Duracells in it puked all over and jammed themselves in. The body is a bit beat from the forced removal and I haven't found a way to get rid of the corrosion. Batteries can't freely slide in and out anymore. Sounds like I might just be giving duracell a call then...
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## ltiu (Aug 24, 2009)

I once had a pair of Energizer Titaniums puke inside my 2xAA Mag. I did not know better and threw it all away.


----------



## ltiu (Aug 28, 2009)

Got the check in the mail today. No coupons for free batteries, just the check.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 28, 2009)

ltiu said:


> Got the check in the mail today. No coupons for free batteries, just the check.


 
ahh thats to bad, well i guess you can still buy batteries WITH it


----------



## wipeout (Aug 29, 2009)

I emailed Duracell when some batteries leaked and the responded within a day and asked me to call their "800" number. They asked for me to send the light in and they would repair/replace or send a check for the light. I told them that I was sending the light to Maglite, so she said that she would send me a coupon for batteries. I received it 10 days or so later for 16 batteries of any size (AAA, AA, C, D). I never did send the Minimag out, it was worth less than the battery coupon. 

I then tried the same with Energizer and they sent a long email basically saying it was my fault but they would cover the batteries under the terms of warranty. When I called I was basically told it was my fault and I should not store batteries in a flashlight.


----------



## Krotchitty (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm glad I found this thread, I have an old 3D mag that has been seized up for over a year. I'm sending it to Mag Industries to see what happens. If they fix it, I will finally have an excuse to make a mod, I need a dedicated thrower.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 31, 2009)

Krotchitty said:


> I'm glad I found this thread, I have an old 3D mag that has been seized up for over a year. I'm sending it to Mag Industries to see what happens. If they fix it, I will finally have an excuse to make a mod, I need a dedicated thrower.


 
did Mag batteries ruin it? because it might be noted that the general procedure is to contact the people who made the Defective product, or product that caused the problem, then send it in.
it used to be on the product labeling, that if thier battery CAUSED the problem that they would repair or replace, they sort of dont put that on the labels as often as they used to for some reason .


----------



## wipeout (Aug 31, 2009)

Mag has a contract with Duracell, Energizer, and Rayovac if any of those batteries caused the issue Mag will fix it per the website. If it is another brand they will charge you for the repair/replacement.


----------



## wipeout (Aug 31, 2009)

wipeout said:


> I emailed Duracell when some batteries leaked and the responded within a day and asked me to call their "800" number. They asked for me to send the light in and they would repair/replace or send a check for the light. I told them that I was sending the light to Maglite, so she said that she would send me a coupon for batteries. I received it 10 days or so later for 16 batteries of any size (AAA, AA, C, D). I never did send the Minimag out, it was worth less than the battery coupon.
> 
> I then tried the same with Energizer and they sent a long email basically saying it was my fault but they would cover the batteries under the terms of warranty. When I called I was basically told it was my fault and I should not store batteries in a flashlight.



a followup, I emailed Rayovac for a comparison and they said to send them the light and if their battery caused the problem they would repair or replace.


----------



## ltiu (Aug 31, 2009)

ltiu said:


> Got the check in the mail today. No coupons for free batteries, just the check.



The coupon came in today, separate mail. 

Good for 1 pack of up to 16 batteries, any size. 

Got an 8 pack of D cells, retail was $12.99.


----------



## ltiu (Aug 31, 2009)

VidPro said:


> ahh thats to bad, well i guess you can still buy batteries WITH it



Got the coupon today, in a separate mail.


----------



## njet212 (Sep 27, 2009)

ltiu said:


> Brand matters. My Energizers, Rayovacs and Duracells have never leaked on me.




Now this will change your opinion on alkaline branded battery


----------



## wipeout (Sep 27, 2009)

Based on my experience Duracell has the best response for a leaked battery, Energizer by far the worst.


----------



## Krotchitty (Sep 28, 2009)

Mag is sending me a brand new light, should be here the first week of Oct.




VidPro said:


> did Mag batteries ruin it? because it might be noted that the general procedure is to contact the people who made the Defective product, or product that caused the problem, then send it in.
> it used to be on the product labeling, that if thier battery CAUSED the problem that they would repair or replace, they sort of dont put that on the labels as often as they used to for some reason .


----------



## liteheaded (Sep 27, 2010)

I had Duracells in a heavy multi LED light that I used maybe every couple of weeks. I alternated it with my other lights including a terrific rechargeable tactical light.

Because I'm used to incan dimming, I missed the point where the LEDs had drained the batteries to the danger point. I have not seen batteries damage a flashlight in decades. The batteries leaked all over even coming out the front of seemingly sealed flashlight.

To their credit, after I sent in the batteries and the flashlight, Duracell did send me a check.


----------



## HotWire (May 20, 2011)

Contact information for leaking battery damage:
*DURACELL* — http://www.duracell.com/en-US/battery-care-disposal.jspx
DURACELL® BATTERY GUARANTEE
If you're not completely satisfied with a Duracell® product, contact us.
All of our batteries are guaranteed against defects in material and workmanship. Should any device be damaged by these batteries due to such defects, we will either repair or replace it if it is sent with the batteries. Send with postage prepaid to:
*Duracell
Berkshire Corporate Park
Bethel, CT 06801
Att: Consumer Dept.
Phone: 1-800-551-2355 *
*ENERGIZER* — http://www.energizer.com/products/alkaline-batteries/faq/Pages/faq.aspx
The Energizer®/Eveready® guarantee typically states: "We will repair or replace, at our option, any device damaged by these Energizer® batteries. Guarantee void if batteries are charged by user or device." Contact 1-800-383-7323. This guarantee may vary globally, so please check with your local Energizer office for details.
*RAYOVAC* — http://www.rayovac.com/consumer/warranty.htm
General Battery Guarantee
Guarantee on all batteries*. We will replace or repair at our option, any device damaged by this battery if sent with batteries prepaid to the address below.
*Spectrum Brands, Inc. 
ATTN: Rayovac Consumer Services
601 Rayovac Drive
Madison, WI 53711

*


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (May 6, 2013)

The DURACELL AAA battery that came supplied with my Olight I3 AAA leaked. I drilled the battery, inserted a screw for grip, and was able to extract the battery from the flashlight. The battery had corrosion on the negative terminal and had corroded the flashlight spring and surrounding area.

I did a search and came across this thread. I contacted DURACELL at (800) 551-2355 as did the OP. I spoke with Lorie who was very helpful. After the similiar series of questions, Lorie said she would mail me a check to replace the Olight I3 AAA and coupons for more DURACELL batteries. I will not have to mail my damaged flashlight and defective battery to DURACELL.

Thanks to the OP and others for the information and help.


----------



## jinya1004 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank to all who have contributed to this thread.

I have a PT EOS that stopped working because of leaked Duracells.

I called Duracell as instructed, they asked me similar questions. Nice lady stated I would get a amex card and a coupon for replacement batteries.

Duracell did an EXCELLENT job with taking care of customers. As much as I hear bad things about alkalines, I've only had two issues thus far.

Once in my 3D maglite that had to be thrown away and this time with my PT EOS.


----------



## mojo-chan (Feb 3, 2014)

Interestingly neither Duracell or Energizer seem to offer any kind of warranty in the UK. Their web sites say nothing about warranties.


----------



## Wirrimanu (Mar 18, 2014)

*Leaking Duracell damaged by Sony Voice Recorder*



mojo-chan said:


> Interestingly neither Duracell or Energizer seem to offer any kind of warranty in the UK. Their web sites say nothing about warranties.



Maybe Americans get a better deal, but in Australia my Duracell AAA Alkaline batteries leaked and ruined by Sony Voice Recorder. Proctor and Gamble (Duracell) wanted nothing to do with me despite receiving photos of the batteries and device. 

I will to the end of my days bad mouth Duracell and Proctor and Gamble.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Leaking Duracell damaged by Sony Voice Recorder*

I went down to the drug store Sunday night and got some change out of center console, before going in. When I came out, I put the change back in and noticed that my 2xAA MiniMag was on inside its holster. It's got the NiteEyz 3 LED doohickey and clicky tail cap, but I thought that was weird, since I didn't knock anything around.

I get the light out of the holster and click the clicky and nothing happened. I tried a few more times and no dice. I ended up unscrewing the tail cap and the light stayed on! I removed the rear AA (CVS drug store's BTW!) and the light still stayed on. I could see some leakage, but it was the funniest thing. The first battery was creating a circuit with the leaking gunk and thus the light wouldn't turn off. 

I had to pound the bad battery out against a block of wood, but I got and once I found the little negative contact piece and re-installed it, the light began working again. I still need to sand some of the corrosion down, but we'll see when I get to it.

Chris


----------

